# Jetstream Sam (MGR Revengeance) vs Vamp (MGS series)



## Əyin (May 18, 2013)

Both of them had fought Raiden before. Now, want to see them against each other. 

Scenario 1 : MGS2 Vamp
Scenario 2 : MGS4 Vamp


----------



## Qinglong (May 18, 2013)

MGR Sam trashed Raiden's modified MGS4 Cyborg Body, fought him after his upgrade and cut Armstrong

Not seeing how he loses either scenario


----------



## Adamant soul (May 18, 2013)

Sam gave a far stronger version of Raiden than the one that killed Vamp a good fight. Not to mention kicked upgraded MGS4 Raiden's ass. The only good thing here is that when Sam says "Let's dance!" Vamp actually will dance.


----------



## Əyin (May 18, 2013)

Oh..... dang  haven't played metal gear solid series for a long time


----------



## Nardo6670 (May 18, 2013)

Make this an army of Vamps.


----------



## Əyin (May 18, 2013)

Curious how will pas trough Mistral, Monsoon and Sundowner  (don't talk about Armstrong, it's a horrible curbstomp)


----------



## Red Angel (May 18, 2013)

Yeah, Sam's way too fast for Vamp


----------



## Boomy (May 18, 2013)

Actually Sam cutting Armstrong arm(duh) is rather dubious. Either he cutted through his nanomachines reinforced arm or was faster than nanomachines could react.

Vamp is still getting trashed here, of course.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2013)

It was still an HF Blade. And it was a combination of the 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2013)

And before anyone says anything retarded about the Murasama during the DLC.




> electricity
> red glow
> dumb ^ (use bro) think it wasn't an HF Blade pre-main game
> HF Blade lets him cut shit effortlessly
> on top of his power armor buffs
> mfw people being stupid


----------



## MAPSK (May 18, 2013)

Boom~of~Doom said:


> Actually Sam cutting Armstrong arm(duh) is rather dubious. Either he cutted through his nanomachines reinforced arm or was faster than nanomachines could react.
> 
> Vamp is still getting trashed here, of course.



Nice grammar there 

Also, Sam should by all means be able to hurt Armstrong simply by virtue of Raiden being able to hurt Armstrong when he was wielding Sam's blade. He couldn't really hurt him before, but as soon as he picked up Murasama, Raiden started cutting a bitch.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2013)

Raiden's stronger but Sam's a better fighter.


----------



## Felrow (May 18, 2013)

Sam wins, Vamp, while he was a match for MGS4 raiden he couldn't stand a chance against revengeance raiden.


----------



## ironherc (May 18, 2013)

The day vamp gets even close to be able to grab a metal gear ray and throw it like a rag doll like a version of raiden that was curbstomped by sam he might have a chance.......oh wait! he is dead so.........yeah ^_^


----------

